# Can't view pictures on a post



## johnnypw (Aug 1, 2008)

I was viewing today's post regarding ebay mouthpiece fakes and I want to look at the pictures Marin posted of genuine vintage link but when I click on a jpg picture, this is what I get

vBulletin Message
johnnypw, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

How do I get around this? I'm not trying to edit anything since I don't even know how.. I'm just trying to view the pictures.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I was wondering this, too. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## DSotw (Jun 21, 2008)

I cant view them too. Pictures from other people are fine. Maybe its Marin's files?


----------



## pkreli (May 27, 2008)

Happened to me as well. It doesn't happen all the time, but only for some posts.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

If you are referring to images posted in "eBay Experiences", so Kim fixed the problem.


----------



## danielrorke (Jul 26, 2003)

I cant seem to ever view attached pictures... i get the same message...


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> If you are referring to images posted in "eBay Experiences", so Kim fixed the problem.


Maybe I'm reffering to a whole different problem here, but I'm not talking about EBay Experinces only - I got them in a thread called "Post a picture of your saxophone!". From reading the post with the picture, I could tell that there was an attachment in it. Some pictures show up as a little red X and some some up as a link like "attachment 1637" like with a 4-digit number in it.:?


----------

